# Subtank help



## Mufasa (19/5/15)

I've been using the Subtank (big one) for about a month now and really starting to love it. I cannot do the OCC coils they are just too hot for me, but I am really enjoying 1.2 Ohm to 1.4 Ohm coils on the RBA deck. 

I would like to try lower Ohm coils, but need some help here. What coils do you build to get to about 1 Ohm?


----------



## Riaz (19/5/15)

Hi @Mufasa 

What gauge wire do you have at the moment?


----------



## Riaz (19/5/15)

See the pic below, hope this will help?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

Mufasa said:


> I've been using the Subtank (big one) for about a month now and really starting to love it. I cannot do the OCC coils they are just too hot for me, but I am really enjoying 1.2 Ohm to 1.4 Ohm coils on the RBA deck.
> 
> I would like to try lower Ohm coils, but need some help here. What coils do you build to get to about 1 Ohm?



Hey bud, give these a shot to get close to the 1ohm mark 

28 guage
2.0mm ID 
7 Wraps

or 

26g
2.5mm ID 
8/9 Wraps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/5/15)

I have a subtank and hate the both OCC coils but love the RBA. I resorted to buying the pre-built Kangertech 0.5ohm dual coils from Vapour Mountain. I've been using them ever since which is a good few months and I'm using them on pretty much every other RBA/RTA I have. It's the sweet spot for me in resistance and easy peasy to put on. Saves all the hassle of exactly what you want to do. I haven't built a coil from scratch (that I've actually used).

These are ready to go. Just position it, bend the legs to the screw, tighten, snip the excess and you're done. I manage to do it on the fly before work but they last forever so the 20 1.0 ohm which is actually 10 dual coil at 0.5 ohm is lasting me 5 months now and I have them in about 5 atties. Just dry burn, rinse, and re-wick. Think I only had to replace to that burnt out.

Have a look at my pic in the Derrinder thread. I used them there as well. They look identical to the one's the Subtank comes with in the Subtank and the rating is perfect 1.0 ohm each so 0.5 ohm dual.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (19/5/15)

@Riaz I have 28 gauge and 26 guage kanthal. I was just in a meeting and just saw all the replies. Thank you so much everybody! @Riaz where did you hide the chart. That is brilliant.

@Yiannaki thanks for the help. I am always scared that 7/8 wraps don't give enough coverage, but I am going to try your suggestion.

@Ashley A that is my kind of solution. I have looked at those pre-made coils from VM, but thought that they will be too much. Now I have to give them a try.

With the Subtank I think it is the thickness of the tube going into the OCC coils that also makes a difference. You know have to unscrew the top cap and change it to the longer wider tubed one for the OCC coils and therein lies the difference for me in heat. The tube that works on the OCC coils goes almost straight onto the coil whereas the RBA one is thinner and you still have the little funnel at the top of the RBA deck as well. I think this helps reduce the heat quite a bit.

Now I gotta try all these suggestions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manbearpig (19/5/15)

Have a look at www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp nice interactive calculator for coil building

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/5/15)

Mufasa said:


> @Riaz I have 28 gauge and 26 guage kanthal. I was just in a meeting and just saw all the replies. Thank you so much everybody! @Riaz where did you hide the chart. That is brilliant.
> 
> @Yiannaki thanks for the help. I am always scared that 7/8 wraps don't give enough coverage, but I am going to try your suggestion.
> 
> ...


Good luck bud and let us know how things go 

Don't stress about the 7/8 wraps. Works like a charm. My golden rule for wraps (for kanthal) = between 7 - 9. anything more and one should be looking at thinner wire to achieve desired resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (22/5/15)

I built my first sub-Ohm coil!!! 26 guage kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm ID, sitting at 0.8 ohms. Vaping at 25 Watts on Kbox with Subtank. This is amazing!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (22/5/15)

Mufasa said:


> I built my first sub-Ohm coil!!! 26 guage kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm ID, sitting at 0.8 ohms. Vaping at 25 Watts on Kbox with Subtank. This is amazing!!!


Lol, can see that from your Lion - has gone up in flames! Awesome!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WillieRoux (22/5/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, can see that from your Lion - has gone up in flames! Awesome!


Or u can keep the original coil...Making your own might be quicker....Just to get the correct amount of wick...To much - dry hit...To little - drip drip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/15)

Mufasa said:


> I built my first sub-Ohm coil!!! 26 guage kanthal, 8 wraps on 2mm ID, sitting at 0.8 ohms. Vaping at 25 Watts on Kbox with Subtank. This is amazing!!!



Awesome @Mufasa 
Congrats!


----------

